# The Tiger Tank (56k)



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

a little hint :









setting up tomorrow at sunday.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Can't wait to see it filled up.

-Andrew


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

you don't have to wait for a long time!!!

still a little cloudy









corner shot









with the stand


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

Your off to a great start with this tank.


Can we get some specs like light,substrate... ?


----------



## badsector (Jun 19, 2006)

u've be inviting algae. add more plant mass


----------



## Erk (Aug 21, 2007)

That driftwood looks great in there! I like how you got this thing going so far!

keep up the great work:bounce:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

will5
i'm too excited to share this tank that i forgot to mention the spec heh..
- anyway, it's a 100x40x40cm custom made aquarium
- the stand is similar to ADA's 
- 2 x 23 watts of compact fluorescent hanged (i love open aquariums).
- substrate is 1-2 mm black sand with base ferts.
- plants : anubias barteri, nana, bolbitis heudelotii, sagittaria subulata.

badsector
thanks for the reminder. i'm currently waiting for more plants to come and restricting my lights at 4 hours a day. water change will be twice a week for the next 1 month.

Erk
thanks. too bad i forgot to take a picture of it before tying anubias there


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

CF? They look huge, like 150MH. Looks good.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i use the ceiling downlight fixture and hang them. after that i use black thick paper to cover the uglyness.

anyway this tank's theme is messed up. at first i want to make an african habitat with plants like anubias and bolbitis, but then i can't find an african grassy plants for the foreground so i decided to use dwarf sag which is from the america continent.

for fish i'm planning to use tiger barb which is from south east asia. for background i'm gonna use vallisneria nana (if i can find some) which is from australia.

lol, it's the whole world habitat. a messed up really...


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

What a camuflage on the CF lights. I was fooled when there was no plant in it, thinking they were MH lights. 

Once I saw anubias in it, suspicion kicks in  

For once I ever consider the same, but my tanks are too big for pendant CF.


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

Orlando said:


> CF? They look huge, like 150MH. Looks good.


I was going to say the same thing. They really look like MH. I just can't belive that they are PC bulbs. Those are just great.

I can see i am going to love this tank. Subscribe*


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks great!

Those lights didn't fool me:icon_sad: if only you could fool the lights into thinking they where MH...

How about some Dwarf hair grass for the foreground, would look better IMO

-Andrew


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

medicineman & will5
lol i'm gonna give you guys my lighting photos, probably tonight. thanks for the comments, it's just simple actually, i love the lighting too!! 

Fish Newb
i'm not sure if hairgrass will survive at this low lighting. i'm gonna use a lot more sagittaria subulata there and probably some echinodorus tenellus. can tenellus grow in this condition?

oh and i should mention that this tank is a non CO2 setting


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

as promised...

i use a downlight celiling housing with a really good reflector inside.









after that i measure the diameter of this housing to calculate the measurement then i use a black thick paper to make a cilinder and then double tape it around.

here is the finished view


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

bump.
no one gave comment about my lighting? 

oh well... then i give you the fish addition update. i know it's a little too early to add any fish, but i just can't wait no more.

puntius tetrazona aka tiger barb.









beautiful fish IMO as they almost always travel together.









i'm currently searching to find some albino and green tiger barbs. any other suggestion for the fauna that's compatible with these fish?

thanks for looking


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Just a comment about the lighting....I'm probably beating a dead horse here, but to do the math you've got 46 watts over ~42 gallons. Not only that, but you can tell by the light on the wall behind the tank that those reflectors are not directly light INTO the tank, they are directing the light AROUND the tank. I will be very interested to see what kind of plants this tank will support with that lighting setup. I might suggest simply lowering the lights a bit to reduce the amount of lumens lost to the areas outside the tank!

That said, your driftwood setup is gorgeous! And that sure is a lot of anubias!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Cherry barbs and danios go well with Tiger barbs. I tried the green tiger barbs, and albinos but they just weren't as healthy and always ended up dead.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Very sneaky on the lighting there. Wondering if you put eye-balls to help focus more light into the tank, or possibly just lower them a touch. 

I miss my school of tiger barbs, they are great shoalers, and have good character, but I had to pass on them to keep amano shrimp.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

esarkipato
the lighting is little bit too high isn't it? i think i'm gonna see the plant's growth for the first month and will decide if i'm gonna lower the lighting or not. plants are restricted to anubias, sagittaria subulata, then probably echinodorus tenellus and vallisneria nana (for the last two i have doubts that they can grow well in this low light setup but i hope it will).

Urkevitz
i have cherry barbs in my other tank but will tiger barbs leave cherries alone? same thing about danios, i'm not pretty sure mixing tiger barbs with other peaceful species.

tazcrash69
same here, i love cherry shrimps but i already have a lot of them in my other tank. do tiger barbs harrass amano shrimps even the big ones? if this is true then i won't have a single cleaning crew in this tank. what about ottocinclus / SAE / rainbow shark?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they would disregard the presence of some otocinclus.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

FWIW the tigers didn't bother my ottos, or SAEs (small at the time). 
I also had Danios, and the barbs didn't bother them either. The barbs were low exploring the foliage, and the danios cruised the top. 
then again I had about 15 tigers, and 10 danios. 

YMMV.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have Tiger barbs with Cherry barbs and they ignore each other, I have also had tigers and cherries in a 20 gallon tank and they got along fine. I also have danios in the same tank with cherries and tigers with no problem.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm loving my tiger barbs, i'm gonna try to buy some more plus albinos and greens. they do explore the bottom tank. in total it will be 20 of them. 8 tigers, 4 albinos, 4 greens. colourful... 

any of you guys know if these fish will nip on leaves / new growth?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

bought one ottocinclus a few days ago, put it in the tank. when the tiger barbs see it, they attack it immediately. otto is running like crazy and fortunately i can save it.

after this i'm not sure anymore about ottos, amanos, and even SAE.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

uhm 3 posts in a row, does this mean nobody want to say something about my tank? 

after planting sagittaria subulata









new addition anubias barteri var coffeefolia


















cryptocoryne willisii









i tried some vallisneria nana as backgound but didn't like it much. the leaves looks too small behind those anubias. gonna buy some vallisneria spiralis later.

thanks for looking.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

i love coffeola, the tank looks grat!


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

This tank looks great! I like the idea of have a "Tiger" theme.
Keep it green and those tiger barbs will really stand out.


----------



## Erk (Aug 21, 2007)

Still looking great! I cant wait to see the grass fill in, but that driftwood with the plants on it rocks!!

Keep up the great work!:bounce:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Get a rainbow shark, they have a bit of an attitude the tiger barbs won't mess with it. The only problem with them is they are territorial towards similarly shaped fish like SAE's.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

everyone thanks for the nice comments.

Urkevitz
you know what, i already have a juvenile rainbow shark there. at first those tiger barbs try to bother the shark but it kept defending and sort of fight back to defend it's territory. now the barbs don't even dare to bother it again. 

thanks for pointing out that SAE won't mix with rainbow shark. i was planning to buy some SAE tonight.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, looking great. Nice planting job, the crypts will look very nice I think. ARe you thinking about Crypt. Spiralis, or a vallisneria species?? Looks like those lights are working out just great


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

esarkipato
i'm gonna get some vallisneria spiralis tonight if i can find some good quality for the background. 

for the planting, i'm a bit worried about the thickness of my substrate. it's less than 2 inches, i should use more  

can i just buy and add more thickness by pouring from above then pulling the plants up a little?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Its way nice light rig.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd bet for smaller crypts and sag. the 1.5"-2" range is fine. BUT, vallis would probably need a little more root space. JMO.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I think you might want to dose more Fe...under those lights it looks like some of your Anubias are losing their color...


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i added some more sand at the back where i plant some vallisneria rubra today.

about the yellowing anubias nana, it's actually not originally from this tank. so i'm doing my best to help them recover by dosing micros here.

just want to share the corner shot of this tank


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Great looking shot! Great choice on V. Rubra, never had it but it looks really cool. Should contrast the anubias very nicely, and compliment the sag!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey i got a better camera now you can see my tank in it's real color 









a child's view









agressive tigers, but they don't dare to bother the rainbow shark's territory









here's my favourite top view









my crypt willisii is growing faster than my dwarf sag. the subulata's leaf is rotting but i think it's a part of it's adaptation as i bought all of them in emersed condition. how long until new sprouts or runners will grow?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

ah...looking very nice...I can't wait to see the sag. subulata grow in...have you thought about some cyprus helefri (sp) for the background?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm not sure if i can grow cyperus helferi in this tank. i know it's beautiful but it's demands is to much for this tank.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Crypt spiralis might look nice in the back, I like vals but every time I trim them they seem to go dormant for weeks.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that's a great suggestion!
since i'm new to crypts, is the requirement for this plant the same as other common crypts? i mean is it THAT easy?

fyi, my crypt willisii is growing well in this tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

your tank looks great.

spiralis is an easy plant to take care of. 

i love tiger barbs! i wish i still had some, there very friendly as long as there kept in groups.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i've done my reading about crypt spiralis. the huge root system bother me much as i only have less than 2 inches substrate. i'm lovin my valls rubra right now as a bacground plants, any other suggestions?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

ikuzo said:


> i've done my reading about crypt spiralis. the huge root system bother me much as i only have less than 2 inches substrate. i'm lovin my valls rubra right now as a bacground plants, any other suggestions?


The crypt spiralis do have huge root systems, they grow into a tight mass and the roots are hard to cut. 

When I removed them from my tank I ended up taking out all the substrate with them.


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

nice how many wpg u have?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Urkevitz
then i probably shouldn't add crypt spiralis here since my substrate is too shallow for the root system.

cleekdafish
i use 2x23 watts CF for this tank (about 40 galon), that's 1.15 wpg. most of my anubias is growing new leaves right now. my rubra is doing well, one leaf reached to the water surface 2 days ago. crypt willisii is sprouting new leaves. all of this means that i have enough lights for those plants.

the only problem is that my dwarf sag carpet os in a hold condition. overall i'm pretty happy with the tank.


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

ya great setup


----------



## workshopper (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice setup and tank.


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love this tank!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

left









right









child view again









tiger barbs, this is why i love these fish...










don't bite the hand that feed you lol.


----------



## puffer07 (Nov 13, 2007)

nice setup. where did you get the rimless tank and stand?


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

I like tiger barb, great tank. I too love open top tank.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

custom made tank and stand. it's scary at first to have a rimless tank but it's been running for 2 months now, nothing bad happened.

just find a good and trusted tank maker.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

How did I miss this thread til now? I'm new on this forum, but I've been cruising it awhile. I love tiger barbs!! Mine like to nibble on my arm anytime it's in there. The males spar and that's fun to watch. 

I've got a shool of 7 so far in an 80 gal with Australlian Rainbows, Otos, rummy nose tetras, zebra danios, yoyo loach, and black skirt tetras.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

well that's weird. mine seems to attack ottos and other peaceful fish. did you put them all together at the same time?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

time for some updates

crypt willisii are going strong









fissidens fontanus, can they grow nicely in a non CO2 tank? any experience?









flame moss can 









what is this on my anubias? it's not algae because i can't clean this. is this caused by too much iron like what Diana Walstad mentioned in her book?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

The moss will have no problems. In the picture of your hand, look at the bottom right or so tiger, he looks hungry! lol.

I also thought of Diana's book upon seeing those pictures. Might want to get some expert advice though.

-Andrew


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the one you mentioned is not the problem. there's one albino tiger that become so skinny. he's not as competitive as the other when eating. i have to treat him specially by scoop him in a cup then feeding him before the others...


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't put my finger on it, but something about this tank has a wondeful simplicity about it. Maybe that it's a one species tank, maybe that it's mostly anubias. I don't know but I really like it:drool:.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it's the anubias 

thanks and i'm glad you like it. aside of the problems (black marks, tennelus not growing, and sagittaria subulata not spreading) i like this tank the most.

here's the current fts









the side is next to a bathroom door


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

BYW, do tiger barbs eat delicate plants?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

did you think about putting a _tillandsia_ plant on the peice of driftwood sticking out of the water? i think it would look good. a thin leaved variety would probably look the best (the thick ones are too much like any other bromeliad)


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

loachlady5
i'm not sure. everywhere i read and some other person suggest that they eat deilcate plants. i put some flame moss and fissidens fontanus in this tank and they seems to ignore it. i have damaged anubias leaves but the new growth is fine, untouched. i never catch them in the act though. they probably will nip them if they're not well fed. fyi i feed my fish once a day. 

@[email protected]
hey the grassy look and the flower is pretty 
i didn't know about this plant before, thanks for the info.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

no problem, they are easy to care for too, just have it on a velkro patch so you can remove it easy and then dunk it into the tank for 15min every other day or so (how often and exact length varys from plant to plant and the general humidity its in)


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

This is one of my favorite tanks, I rarely see tiger barbs put to such great use


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

How is you surface skimer working?


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

Like ur tank alot


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for the compliments. the surface skimmer works like a charm. i trimmed the floating vallisneria leaves last night because they block surface movement and caught a lot of dirty stuff.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

ikuzo said:


> they probably will nip them if they're not well fed. fyi i feed my fish once a day.


That's how my fish are.


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful tank, I love the driftwood and all the tigers in there.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice tank indeed! I love the colors and proportions for the tank, fish, lights, wood, and plants. It all seems to flow really well.

I too miss my tiger barbs. I had a school of 12 in a 55 for the longest time. I used the 55 as a black molly fry grow out for a while and the tigers never messed with them.

Do you have any details or a link for your surface skimmer?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Tamelesstgr, your nickname... it's obvious haha... thanks.

AndrewH, spypet gave me this link
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...rprise-surface-skimmer-with-flow-control.html


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

How is the tank doing?


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow...I like this tank a lot!!!


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

i like it, nice and simple


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks all...

i can't grow tennelus here. it seems that no CO2 supplement inhibit tennelus' growth. they just stand there doing nothing and eventually catch algae. i removed them all and put some crypt balansae, crypt wendtii, and one small aponogeton boivianus.

i have black marks on my anubias leaves (explained in seperate thread). a few GSA is noticeable but i'm adding more PO4 already.

there are small patches of BBA if i look closely, probably due to CO2 inconsistency caused by weekly water change. should i decrease it to every other week?

i also have some kind of black fungi grow on one of my wood. i took it out a week ago and spray them clean with running water. easy, but they grow back again in a few days. i tried taking pictures with no good but blurry results.

one green tiger barb jumped yesterday


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, a lot of bad news 

never got black marks on leaves of my anubias, no clue what it is from

try spot dosing excel, got rid of my bba

try soaking the wood in consentrated fungicide, then boil it (to make sure its dead and so the fungicide that may be in the wood leeches in there not in the tank. but you will probably have to dose the tank, since it is full of spores by now.

try covering the tank with acrylic, or put some floating plants (they help decrease the chances of a jump.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

If you do the non CO2 method, do not do water changes, pack the tank with more plants, less Anubias, unless they are added later or under things, not right under the light.

You cannot do those water changes, you have to let it be.
Sediment ferts will help, you can dose, about 1/20th of what you might with CO2 say 1/20 th EI.
Add a tiny amount once every 1-2 weeks or so once things grow in a bit more.

You can add a lot of different species to a non CO2 tank, but you have to get the tank established first.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

@[email protected]
i'm not that worried about the black fungi, since it only infested one of my wood because it's easy to remove and it's no hassle either. i never used any algaecide or fungicide and will stay that way. for BBA spot dosing really is the best. thanks.

plantbrain
that's what i was thinking but i always freak out when it's time to do water changes for my other tanks and did it for this tank as well. no water changes is scary for me.

so i guess when i did a water change for this tank, the establishment reset itself from the start again? because i also siphon the bottom to clean fish poop, leaves decomposition, and other stuff.

i will leave it alone then. thanks a lot.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

even if its easy to clean, the only part you see are the reproductive parts, the actual body is inbedded in the wood. it will grow, and eventually spread elsewhere; i highly suggest you remove the plants, boil the wood for 5 min (5 min is after the water begins to boil), and then replace it back. that way does not use any chemicals in or out of the tank.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i remember i have boiled this piece back then before setting up the tank. i always do that with every wood i used.

it's strange though that the fungi only grow on this piece while others remain clean.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
then how did the fungus get in your tank?

perhaps there is something dead on/in the wood (i mean besides the wood itself). there must be some reason, if you can find it and get rid of it, no more fungus.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it's a piece from my unsuccessful goldfish tank 

i guess that's where the fungi came from, but i did boil it again. nevermind.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Any picture updates? I really like this tank and I would like to see it's progress!


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

looking good, lets get some more fish in there =p


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

pretty darn good with black background


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Great tank. I love it!


----------



## ace123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I got a weird fungus on a peice of my driftwood when it was aclimating to new water. Maybe when it switched tanks it was going through some sort of change. Mine went away all by itself and it lasted about 2 weeks.


----------



## pilau (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice!!! Me likey!!!


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

agreed. beautiful.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow the blackback ground really brings focus on how colorful and lively this tank really is...excellent


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i don't understand photography that good but it turns out that the light reflection at the white wall fools the camera's auto setting


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Ikuzo.....I love your tank. The tiger barbs look awesome in there and I think you did a good job on this tank. When it grows out it would look better. It actually does remind me of the habitat of the Bengal Tiger and how it is very lush and isolated from other species(minus the prey)


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

any update shots?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

here are some photos for updates

anubias afzelii









red tailed tiger shark









the tigers


----------



## Are-Jay (May 9, 2007)

I love this tank! Especially since you have included 3 varieties of Tiger Barbs =) Awesome work!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Those are the nicestst Tigers I've ever seen! Love that Anubias 'narrow' too!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i think it looks very cool how the different tiger barbs school together. it makes it look more natural somehow.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

they chase each other a lot. it took me about 50 shots to get that photo lol...

as you can see in the photo i'm having problems with the green one. it looks so thin. it's because the normal tigers eat alot more ferocious than the greens and the albinos. don't know why...

anyway i'm glad you guys like them.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

One of those looks really sick!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

put food in multiple spots over the surface, that way they can all get to it.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

tiger tank no more 

now it's a crypt tank.









crypt list :
hudoroi, albida, wendtii, willisii, parva, cordata var zonata, lingua, pontederifolia, crispatula var balansae, aponogetifolia, retrospiralis, beckettii, affinis

other :
crinum natans, calamistratum
fisidens fontanus

the faunas are gonna be danio margaritatus and borneo suckers.


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

How is the new crypt tank coming along?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

not much changed









c. wendtii tropica









c. cordata var zonata?









c. retrospiralis


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

what did ya do with all those barbs?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i gave them to someone who also tiger barbs enthusiast.


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

All of your plants look very good, I am thing about turning my tank into a crypt tank one day.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You should put Tiger Shrimp in there, that way it _will_ be a Tiger Tank:hihi:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

updates


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW all those Crypts look awesome:eek5:

Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice tank as always!!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

new scape, just done today


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

cool scape, Im bummed you gave away all those barbs


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

is that one giant piece of driftwood? it gives the tank a lot of character and will look better when everything matures in the tank.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for the compliment.

the wood is infact one piece. the left side is infact too bulky to look pretty. i gotta place something above it, probably java fern or something. suggestions welcome.


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

ikuzo said:


> thanks for the compliment.
> 
> the wood is infact one piece. the left side is infact too bulky to look pretty. i gotta place something above it, probably java fern or something. suggestions welcome.


Maybe a "field" of anubias or a big bush of java fern? you should also attach some moss to some of the branches above all the plants.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yes that's what i though, some huge ferns will fit right there. about the moss, i don't think i want to do that, i really had bad experience with moss. they can scatter anywhere around the tank. it's a pain to clear them in the places i don't want them to be.

some detail shots


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> new scape, just done today


Beautiful! It has a nice flow to it..well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks waterfaller1
i probably should put more lights for this tank. it's currently running at 2x23watts.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

missed the tigers already... 
bring them "ikan sumatra" back! 



I've 19 tigers and they're never boring.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

tank's fauna :

Neolamprologus brichardi









brichardi fry


----------

